
How is the Covid-19 pandemic affecting international tech hiring? - ukrwoodeast
https://relocateme.eu/blog/how-is-the-covid-19-pandemic-affecting-international-tech-hiring/
======
jacquesm
What hiring?

~~~
ukrwoodeast
Hiring software engineers and other IT professionals from abroad

~~~
jacquesm
I think you missed my point: just about every company that is not in life
sciences or some critical supply chain is scaling down, laying off people or
simply hanging on for dear life. International hiring, tech or otherwise, is
over and done with for the foreseeable future.

